# What color blazer/sport coat/shirt combo would go well with charcoal (dark grey) dress pants??



## bigdane (Oct 5, 2012)

Can anyone suggest a good combo for me? I'm attending a "dress to impress" gala in a few weeks and I'm having a tough time figuring out what would go well with my dark grey (charcoal) dress pants and black dress shoes. 

I don't want to wear one of my two suits and figure that this would be a great opportunity to finally get myself a good blazer/sport coat that I really should have as part of my wardrobe by now. My job isn't all that conducive to me dressing up often as I work onsite at a refinery so my dressier options are rather limited.

I'm not totally against purchasing another pair of dress pants and shoes if charcoal and black aren't the easiest to match.

I'm in my mid 30's so looking for something a bit more fashion(style) forward, if you know what i mean? 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions :smile:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

bigdane said:


> Can anyone suggest a good combo for me? I'm attending a "dress to impress" gala in a few weeks and I'm having a tough time figuring out what would go well with my dark grey (charcoal) dress pants and black dress shoes.
> 
> I don't want to wear one of my two suits and figure that this would be a great opportunity to finally get myself a good blazer/sport coat that I really should have as part of my wardrobe by now. My job isn't all that conducive to me dressing up often as I work onsite at a refinery so my dressier options are rather limited.
> 
> ...


I'm unsure what a Dress to Impress event is, but if I wish to appear at my most formal (Absent evening wear.) I wear a suit.

Charcoal pants are a very useful color. I even wear them with a navy blazer, though it's a bit tricky. Natural pairings include, lighter gray and camel jackets. They also tend to go well with tweeds in combinations of many colors.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

How about a DB navy blazer?


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

bigdane said:


> figure that this would be a great opportunity to finally get myself a good blazer/sport coat that I really should have as part of my wardrobe by now.


i would suggest a navy blazer as both Flanderian & JBierly have suggested... if this is your first "real" sport coat, a navy blazer can be a very versatile addition to your wardrobe... and looks great paired with charcoal pants


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Charcoal grey is such a neutral ground color that an easier question to answer would be what not to wear with it. Yes, if you don't have a blue jacket/blazer yet, this is the perfect opportunity to acquire one. After all, it's an essential wardrobe basic. What else to wear? Either white or pale blue shirt, dark red or maroon tie, paisley pocket square and dark grey socks. I'd go for a boutonniere, probably in dark red, but that might be pushing the envelope if this is a business-related Dress to Impress.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

While charcoal pants are often worn with navy blazers it is generally because the wearer mistakenly believes that charcoal pants are "dressier" than alternatives. Navy and charcoal are similar in tone and thus provide no contrast. From a distance,and in dim light at a glance the combination looks all to much like a suit. Whith a blazer, lighter grey pants are much better. The following example is from Paul Stuart: https://www.paulstuart.com/product_...07&MainCatId=14&HEADERMENUID=1&SUBPRODCATID=0

With charcoal pants it is better to wear a patterned sportcoat, the pattern providing the contrast with the solid pants. Again from Paul Stuart: https://www.paulstuart.com/product_...07&MainCatId=14&HEADERMENUID=1&SUBPRODCATID=0


----------



## Sober (Jul 31, 2012)

I'd seek some contrast between the trousers and the jacket. I like navy blue blazers but in my opinion a slighter lighter shade of blue might work better.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

arkirshner said:


> Navy and charcoal are similar in tone and thus provide no contrast.


Often true, and hence, tricky. But not all navy is created equal. And some nominal navy is really pretty bright, and *does* pair well with charcoal.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Flanderian said:


> Often true, and hence, tricky. But not all navy is created equal. And some nominal navy is really pretty bright, and *does* pair well with charcoal.


You are right. I tend to think of navy as dark and forget that navy is used by manyto designate a range of blues. Aristotle was on to something when he prefaced many of his statements with, "for the most part".

Regards,

Alan


----------



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

Probably a little conservative, but you could go for navy blazer and white shirt, combined with a brighter tie and pocket square to add colour/contrast.


----------



## Wimsey (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm not exactly sure what a "Dress to Impress" gala is, either...so some more detail might be useful. But where I live, the most appropriate dress for any evening event calling itself a gala would be a tuxedo, followed by a dark business suit.

I would definitely not wear a sports coat. Sports coats are casual (yeah, I know that they are more formal than what 98% of people wear most of the time), and they really aren't right for a gala. You will feel underdressed. More to the point, you will look like you don't own a suit or a tuxedo (which is not ideal in a 30-something). 

Unless there is something wrong with the suits you own, that's what you should wear. Ideally with French cuffs. I think a flower in the lapel is a nice touch, though - it fits with the festive nature of the gala and shows that you are not just wearing your regular business clothes. (As would a tuxedo).

All of this is based on what "galas" are where I live; there may be different norms in different parts of the country. But hereabouts, you would feel underdressed and perhaps slightly uncomfortable if you wore a sports coat.


----------



## Kelorth (Apr 29, 2009)

At my place of employment, Navy Blazers are routinely worn over charcoal pants. Some can pull it off, most look like they mismatched their Navy and Charcoal suits. Make sure there is some contrast to avoid odd-looks about your odd-jacket.

"Dress to Impress" gala, if it is a charity wine and food tasting event an odd-jacket might be appropriate, but a Navy suit would be a better option IMHO. If you just want an excuse to get a Navy Blazer use the search option for better advice.


----------

